# problemi mysql

## miksanta

Salve a tutti.

ho appena finito di emergere mysql-5.0.56. Finito di emergere ho dato il comando:

```

localhost miksanta # emerge --config mysql

Configuring pkg...

 * Creating the mysql database and setting proper

 * permissions on it ...

 * Insert a password for the mysql 'root' user

 * Avoid ["'\_%] characters in the password

    >                          

* Retype the password

    >

 *

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.0.56 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_config

 *             environment, line 3333:  Called mysql_pkg_config

 *             environment, line 3040:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed to run mysql_install_db. Please review /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err AND ${TMPDIR}/mysql_install_db.log";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to run mysql_install_db. Please review /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err AND /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.56/temp/mysql_install_db.log

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/lib/entropy/logs/dev-db:mysql-5.0.56:20080416-012630.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.56/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/var/db/pkg/'

```

sono riuscito in ogni caso ad inserire la password per mysql in un'altro modo...resta il fatto che ora se mi voglio connettere a mysql succede questo:

```

localhost miksanta # mysql -u root -p

Enter password:

ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)

localhost miksanta #   

```

premetto che ho già configurato i file /etc/hosts e /etc/hostname con "127.0.0.1 localhost" uno e "localhost" l'altro (ho letto in giro che c'erano problemi riguardo a questo...) ma ancora nulla!

ah...se do il comando:

```

localhost miksanta # mysql_install_db

Installing MySQL system tables...

080416 20:39:04 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

080416 20:39:04 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

Installation of system tables failed!

Examine the logs in /var/lib/mysql for more information.

You can try to start the mysqld daemon with:

/usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant &

and use the command line tool

/usr/bin/mysql to connect to the mysql

database and look at the grant tables:

shell> /usr/bin/mysql -u root mysql

mysql> show tables

Try 'mysqld --help' if you have problems with paths. Using --log

gives you a log in /var/lib/mysql that may be helpful.

The latest information about MySQL is available on the web at

http://www.mysql.com

Please consult the MySQL manual section: 'Problems running mysql_install_db',

and the manual section that describes problems on your OS.

Another information source is the MySQL email archive.

Please check all of the above before mailing us!

And if you do mail us, you MUST use the /usr/bin/mysqlbug script!

```

Cosa potrei fare???

Grazie mille!

Michele

----------

## koma

prova a fare

```
mysql -h 127.0.0.1 -u root -p
```

----------

## miksanta

```

localhost miksanta # mysql -h 127.0.0.1 -u root -p

Enter password:

ERROR 1130 (00000): Host 'localhost' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server

localhost miksanta # 

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ho sempre odiato mysql... sarà sicuro per carita, ma se nemmeno io riesco a connettermi non mi serve a nulla. Da quando ci ho sbattuto la testa ho sempre utilizzato postgres

----------

## Peach

giusto per... prova a vedere questa guida, è la mia ancora di salvezza quando qualcosa non va in mysql o pma:

http://arcticalliance.se/pma.php

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *miksanta wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti.
> 
> ho appena finito di emergere mysql-5.0.56. Finito di emergere ho dato il comando:
> 
> 

 

Hai solo una versione di mysql installata? Se la risposta e' no per il config devi lanciare

```
# emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-4.1.21     // cambiare 4.1.21 con la versione che vuoi configurare 
```

altrimenti emerge non sa quale vuoi configurare.

----------

## nikko96

C'è questa guida introduttiva gentoo,

ben fatta anche per muovere i primi passi oltre che per installare e configurare.

----------

## miksanta

il problema è che l'installazione è andata bene...ma la configurazione di mysql che mi fa diventare matto..!! 

comunque io ho emerso mysql-5.0.56, ho trovato quello nel portage! 

e ho seguito proprio la guida indicata da  nikko96!!!   :Smile: 

forse è solo un problema di mysql..!!   :Confused: 

grazie

----------

## nikko96

 *miksanta wrote:*   

> il problema è che l'installazione è andata bene...ma la configurazione di mysql che mi fa diventare matto..!! 
> 
> comunque io ho emerso mysql-5.0.56, ho trovato quello nel portage! 
> 
> e ho seguito proprio la guida indicata da  nikko96!!!  
> ...

 

Secondo me mysql non ha installato il suo db di sistema, questo perchè non hai dato il

giusto comando per farlo;

```
emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-5.0.56
```

Prova a farlo ora, se non dovesse funzionare cancella /var/lib/mysql e riprova.

Ciao

----------

## miksanta

```

localhost miksanta # rm -r /var/lib/mysql/*

localhost miksanta # emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-5.0.56

Configuring pkg...

 * Creating the mysql database and setting proper

 * permissions on it ...

 * Insert a password for the mysql 'root' user

 * Avoid ["'\_%] characters in the password

    >

 * Retype the password

    >

 *

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.0.56 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_config

 *             environment, line 3333:  Called mysql_pkg_config

 *             environment, line 3040:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed to run mysql_install_db. Please review /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err AND ${TMPDIR}/mysql_install_db.log";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to run mysql_install_db. Please review /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err AND /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.56/temp/mysql_install_db.log

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.56/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/var/db/pkg/'

 *

localhost miksanta #  

```

 :Confused: 

avevo già provato a farlo perchè avevo seguito la guida che mi aveva indicato nikko...!! 

se volete provo a postare /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err...

----------

## Peach

 *miksanta wrote:*   

> se volete provo a postare /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err...

 

direi che è il caso.

però anche mysql_install_db.log

----------

## oRDeX

provato questo comando?

```
#mysql_secure_installation
```

Io la prima volta l'ho configurato direttamente così...se dovessi avere problemi, magari brasa via tutto, riemergilo e fai direttamente il --config  il comando che ti ho suggerito

----------

